# Today is my birthday



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 15, 2017)

In lieu of gifts or well-wishing, you can make a donation to http://www.saf.org.  :thankyou:

Otherwise, enjoy yourselves on my behalf.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 15, 2017)

Happy B-Day AdPE. 

By the way, have you seen the new 2018 RS 3?  400HP, 0-60 in 3.9.  :boner:


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 15, 2017)

Happy birthday Audi!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Happy birthday!

:multiplespotting: :happybday:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 15, 2017)

Happy birthday! Enjoy the day


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy birthday! :happybday:


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy Bday Audi.  Hope it's a great one.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 16, 2017)

happy birthday!!


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy birthday!


----------



## csb (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy birthday!


----------



## User1 (Jun 16, 2017)

HBD!!!


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 16, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Happy B-Day AdPE.
> 
> By the way, have you seen the new 2018 RS 3?  400HP, 0-60 in 3.9.  :boner:


Thanks everyone and yes... I have and yes.... um yes.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 16, 2017)

happy  )))


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Bot-Man (Jun 17, 2017)

Like always in late to the party, Happy belated birthday!


----------

